# How to bring raw meat without contamination of other food in cooler.



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Do you double bag them? Thats what we do.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I recently picked up a Ziploc brand vacuum sealer at Walmart. Less expensive machine and bags. So far I'm happy with it. A vacuum sealer is your best bet for a solid seal and no chance of leakage. I have had leakage and cooler water intrusion even with double bagging.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Double bag with Ziploc freezer bags, the kind with the double zipper and the heavy duty plastic. Never had much problem doing this, though I usually use a vacuum sealer. For added protection, you may also want to put a couple of paper towels between the bags to soak up any juices that leak out of the inner bag. If you're still concerned, make sure they're not getting pinched between stuff and maybe even wrap them in some bubble wrap.

Do NOT get the resealable bags with the little plastic slider thingy - they leak. 

Good luck,

-AH


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I use the double freezer zip lock and all meat goes into the meat bucket. For me that is the old square coleman type water jug cut off to fit in my cooler. I start with the last night and freeze that, then the second to last night etc. 

That way even if I do have a breach of the double bag there is no contamination of the cocktail ice. Cocktail ice is very important. So is an uncontaminated cooler.


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had no issues with a food saver vacuum seal. My buddy makes all kinds of meals in advance of trips too, seals and freezes them. For easy heat and serve meals for some small trips


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Buy the vacuum sealer. Plain and simple. In addition to not contaminating your water with e coli, you don't contaminate your food with water.

It's worth it. I vacu-seal everything I can before a rafting trip.

Don't vacu-seal sandwiches... it will not end well. Trust me.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Skip the dry bag and buy a vacuum sealer, it's well worth it.


----------

